# Guys I just got the worst news in the world!!...Im Heartbroken...!!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so yesterday I left for a 4 day vacation with my bf. Before I left I checked the fish and I noticed that one of my females had passed on... It was one of my lovely red HMs from Betta_Affinity. I didn't see anything obviously wrong with her, no bloating, fungus, etc. and she had been fine the day before. So I removed her, did a water change and checked on everyone else. Everyone looked fine, perky, no one looked sick or even stressed. 

Well I just got a call from my mom... She said when she went to feed the girls... All but one of them were dead... even the 4 cories are dead... Nothing on them... no signs of illness... Just dead... 9 females and 4 cories  What happened!?!?!? This totally killed my vacation... I am so upset right now!!!


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry... *hug*


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's horrible!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Mom moved the last girl into a critter keeper, it's my maroon cambodian veiltail... I hope she makes it... I don't know what happened... All I can think of is that the tank somehow got contaminated with something... but I dont know what, thats the only thing I can think of that would kill so fast and not show any signs.. but i dont know... anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that's terrible. I'm so sorry!! I hope you're last girl makes it. I can't think of anything that could've killed all of those fish without showing any signs.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*hugs* I'm so sorry Zenandra!! 

The only thing I can think that would kill all the fish so suddenly would be something in the water itself and not an illness per se. Do you know what your test readings were on the day the fish died? Also what about the temperature of the tank? Is it possible the heater malfunctioned?

I'm sorry it happened.. and on your vacation too :-( I hope you figure it all out soon and don't lose any more fish.


----------



## Beethoven (May 19, 2010)

This is awful!! I'm so sorry! =(


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for the losses!! It could simply be something was sprayed in the air and accidentally drifted into the tank... It could be more... It's devastating how something so simple could effect something so much... Here's to hoping the last little girl pulls through! RIP, girlies and cories. Hope you find out what it was so you can fix it up again.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this. Not a nice thing to hear on vacation...argh!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I didn't check the stats yesterday... But they were all good on Sunday when I checked! The temp is the same as always...


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Really sorry! hope you find out what was wrong


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

It's maybe a long-shot, but perhaps someone put their hands in the tank with soap or lotion on them?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so so sorry....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You may never know what happened. I have a suspicion that something killed my boy Fish. (I mean how does a fish go from perfectly happy and healthy to dead in 10 minutes?!?!?). But I've never found anything and his neighbor, Blue Jeans, has remained healthy.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, this happened to me too a few months ago with my 30g community tank and it was really devastating. One day, I noticed one of my black mollies had died, so I removed him, did some tank maintenance and that was that. Then another fish died, so I became worried..I did the same thing. Then the next day, all of my fish except a Giant Danio and a red Swordtail were dead..It was really depressing because there was absolutely nothing outwardly wrong with them, and I didn't know what was wrong or how to treat it.

I just wanted to give up, but I didn't...These things can happen and unfortunately the only thing we can do is take extra care and watch closely to make sure we can catch something going wrong before the worst happens.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I know there are a million possibilities as to what really killed them! This weekend i'll take the tank down bleach and vinegar everything, and start again... cause I guess that's all I really can do... Some of those girls were really wonderful though... It's so heartbreaking...


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the last girl is still alive, she's a in a 1/2 gallon critter keeper, and mom says she seems happy and ok, so fingers crossed


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah hugs there swimming with god now


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry  

Hugs.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Sooo sorry about your females and your cories. I hope the last pulls through ok.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I just got home from vacation... A bit of good news, there are actually 2 females, Roxy (orange cambodian HM) and Helena (Black marble SD), and 2 cories still alive!! Mom moved them into a small tank of their own and they seem to be doing ok, So fingers crossed they pull through!!


----------

